

Persuading the homeless to vote with coffee at Starbucks - 3gina1
http://www.west-info.eu/persuading-the-homeless-to-vote-with-coffee-at-starbucks/

======
Varkiil
"I don't fear universal suffrage, people will vote as they will be told"
-Alexis de Tocqueville

